# MotoCross Star Dead



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

http://msn.foxsports.com/nascar/story/9 ... &GT1=39002

Wow, its too bad he died, he was an awesome person to watch.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

to be honest, I'm surprised more of them don't kill themselves, it's a dangerous sport


----------

